# First Look at Ambius Prime by Soundiron



## donbodin (Aug 30, 2017)

In the first look video, I spend a little time playing through some of the 100+ presets which are a testament to the developer's sound design skills. This is especially impressive after learning that no synthesizers were used to create these samples, only organic field and instrument recordings.
Demos and other Ambius Prime videos: http://bit.ly/2vt1F9P



Ambius prime is available for $149 from Soundiron: http://bit.ly/2vFMMgE


----------

